# DiskArb Session



## laurapowell2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, Today, when I turned on my Powerbook G4 with osx the screen went black and there was a message:  
"Darwin//BSD (laurapowell.local)" and it also said:
"could not create diskArb session or approval session."
After waiting a few minutes, the screen turned light blue but there is nothing on it at all except I can see the cursor arrow and move it around.  Does anyone have any idea what this means and how to fix it.  Please help.
Laura


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 14, 2008)

Boot from the Mac OS X Install CD/DVD, launch Disk Utility, then repair the drive.

Report back if that helps or not.

Also run the Apple Hardware Test CD that came with your PowerBook and see if it reports any hardware problems.


----------

